# Blue LEDs for light therapy, and UV question



## xvs (Apr 13, 2005)

My sleeping schedule is all messed up, and apparently blue LED light can fix it!

The most popular and most researched light for the purpose is this one: 
http://www.lighttherapy.com/golite.html. 
It's 72 blue LEDs at 446 – 477 nm (like most blue LEDs). 

This light goes for $249 list, and I've seen it for as low as $169 on eBay. 

That still seems like a lot for a 72 LED light, even with all the features they put in, so I'm looking for much less expensive alternatives. 

The only thing that has me concerned is that they say they've tested it and it has very low UV output (implying that other blue LEDs do have some considerable UV output). 

Does anyone know about this UV question? 

Alternatives I've found include this one:
http://www.lc-led.com/View/itemNumber/258
with 50 LEDs at 465nm for only $18.95. 

One drawback is that it requires a 40V power supply with recommended operating current of 100mA (typical) to 250mA (max.). The only low-cost 40 volt adapter I could find is this one:
http://www.musiciansfriend.com/srs7/search/detail/base_pid/336057/src=01340
Which is rated at 100ma. Is that enough, I wonder? 

An alternative bulb at a higher price (but brighter) is this one: http://led.hightechlighting.com/product_info.php/cPath/158_249/products_id/1298
Which is $48.95, with 60 LEDs and fits into a standard base. They quote the wavelength as 465-474nm, so it should still be in the correct range, but then there's that UV question again. 

Any thoughts, opinions, alternatives or other information?

Thanks!


----------



## LED-FX (Apr 19, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
My sleeping schedule is all messed up, and apparently blue LED light can fix it! 

[/ QUOTE ] 

Possibly, LEDs are pretty efficient in colours.Some research has been tried with trying to help alzheimers sufferers to sleep:

http://www.lrc.rpi.edu/programs/lightHealth/pdf/alzheimerStudy.pdf


[ QUOTE ]
The most popular and most researched light for the purpose is this one:
http://www.lighttherapy.com/golite.html.
It's 72 blue LEDs at 446 – 477 nm (like most blue LEDs).

This light goes for $249 list, and I've seen it for as low as $169 on eBay. 

[/ QUOTE ] 

They don`t get choice bins with their blue LEDs then ;-)
Hate all this full spectrum marketing hocus pocus and pseudo science,but it looks like well enough made unit at a price.





[ QUOTE ]
The only thing that has me concerned is that they say they've tested it and it has very low UV output (implying that other blue LEDs do have some considerable UV output).

Does anyone know about this UV question? 

[/ QUOTE ] 

Yes , you get U.V, LEDS <400nM and you get Blue LEDs >400nM, but they are different things, by the nature of LEDs they emit a very narrow band of colour. Blue LED may make some things fluoresce but dosen`t mean it has any U.V in it.




[ QUOTE ]
Alternatives I've found include this one:
http://www.lc-led.com/View/itemNumber/258
with 50 LEDs at 465nm for only $18.95.

One drawback is that it requires a 40V power supply with recommended operating current of 100mA (typical) to 250mA (max.). The only low-cost 40 volt adapter I could find is this one:
http://www.musiciansfriend.com/srs7/search/detail/base_pid/336057/src=01340
Which is rated at 100ma. Is that enough, I wonder? 

[/ QUOTE ] 

Vendor of module is a bit shy on information, and supply V is 30-36V which is not alwyas convienent.

[ QUOTE ]
An alternative bulb at a higher price (but brighter) is this one: http://led.hightechlighting.com/product_info.php/cPath/158_249/products_id/1298
Which is $48.95, with 60 LEDs and fits into a standard base. They quote the wavelength as 465-474nm, so it should still be in the correct range, but then there's that UV question again. 

[/ QUOTE ] 


Looks like an alright deal, plug and play, there is no U.V. no question.
Luxeon based solution would probaly be neater , even as torch converted to blue.

Any thoughts, opinions, alternatives or other information? 

Electronic high frequency ballast, few Chroma 50 tubes and plug in time switch.

Adam


----------



## HarryN (Apr 24, 2005)

I have seen some of these that blink to wake you up - not sure of the sequence or supplier.

Before I bought a $ 200 item with blue LEDs, I would just have one of the modders, like McGizmo or someone, put a blue Luxeon in one of their lights.

If the problem is just going to sleep, perhaps 0.5g of melatonin would help. I have used it occasionally with some success. (That is just a suggestion - not any kind of medical advice, BTW).


----------

